# Mixing Woods



## tasoma (Jul 17, 2015)

I am smoking my first brisket.  I was thinking about mixing the following woods: Apple, Cherry and Mesquite.  Is this a good idea?  Also, I am reading that some people say soak the wood and others do not.  Not sure which is the best way.  Help.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 17, 2015)

What woods to use is a matter of personal tastes. Mesquite is too strong for my tastes but others love it.

As for soaking most say it's a waste of time because it has too dry out before starting to smoke.

What type smoker are you using?


----------



## tasoma (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a Smoke Hollow PS4400.  Have you ever mixed Apple and Cherry together?


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 17, 2015)

Mix the apple and cherry together then mix that 2 to 1 with the mesquite. Should be tasty.


----------



## kc tom (Jul 17, 2015)

I mix apple and cherry with hickory and have been very successful. I've smoked over 100 slabs of baby backs so far this year for the guys I work with and they keep wanting more so it must working pretty good!


----------



## thesmokist (Jul 17, 2015)

smokedaddy.com sells pellets that are mix of maple, hickory. And cherry that I really liked


----------



## smokinjoef (Sep 13, 2015)

I love the strong flavor of mesquite.   I am looking for a good base wood that will produce good coals and not fight against the mesquite flavor.  You might try mixing in some pecan in as well.  Lends some nice smooth sweety nutty flavor


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2015)

thesmokist said:


> smokedaddy.com sells pellets that are mix of maple, hickory. And cherry that I really liked



So this last post was a couple of months ago and it pops up just now as a new post ???


----------



## remsr (Nov 10, 2015)

What kind of wood is charcoal? Should I add wood chunks to charcoal in my WSM?


----------

